# Anyone else tired?



## ageez (May 18, 2012)

I am utterly exhausted by night after night of getting up in the small hours to check bloods and correct. Is anyone else out there worn out today?

Oh, and while I am on and moaning, does anyone else have a small child who makes a massive issue out of washing their hands before a blood check? He won't do it. He lies and says he has when he hasn't. Then, when he finally agrees to wash, it takes him a good ten minutes to do it. 

Since I am tired today, I have just bellowed at him.

It is hard to get dinner ready for four children when my darling son is holding everything up, just because he won't wash his hands.

Argh.


----------



## Robster65 (May 18, 2012)

Hi ageez.

It must be very difficult to manage when he doesn't want to co-operate. Just his way of regaining some control I suppose.

Could you keep a wet flannel handy and just give on eof his fingers a quick wipe before testing?

I've never been too worried about thoroughly washing. There are times when its impossible to do and I've rarely had a result that seems wildly out of range (but then little boys may have more on their fingers! ).

If you're fairly happy his basal is about right and his bedtime and waking figures are about right, then would you be willing to trust in his night time figures and skip a few tests?

It is a worrying time and I've never had the worry of being a parent to a T1 but as long as his night time tests aren't too low, and his others are somewhere near, I would hope he'd sleep through ok.

Rob


----------



## Amanda102 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Ageez,  you have my sympathy.  I too am shattered at the moment.  My 12 year old daughter went through several nights of very high levels when I tested at about 11pm before bed and I found myself testing again and correcting throughout the night.  This was about 10 days ago.  Since then we have adjusted her basal rates during the evening and night and her carb ratio in the evening and things have got better, but now I am testing because I am frightened she will go low!!!  Last couple of nights I have had chest pains when in bed so had to sleep upright in a chair and have been to the doctor's today.  I think it is brought on by stress!!  I can't imagine how hard it must be with a younger child.  I'm sure this won't have helped much, but maybe just to know you are not struggling alone....


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 18, 2012)

Hi, sorry you are feeling exhausted, I do empathise there. 


I agree - have a flannel or wet wipe handy if he isn't playing the game. You need to reserve your energy and avoid too many battles.

Are his nights fairly unstable, are you needing to correct etc ? Just wondering where you can cut yourself some slack.

I don't always do tests through the night, if I am happy that my daughter has had a reliable tea ( i.e nothing that causes uncertainty/ later spiking etc), there isn't too much insulin still active, has had a run of the mill day, she is well, and I am happy with the reading when I go to bed, I am fairly confident that the basal will keep her steady overnight. 

I won't suggest, if you have a partner, that you ask them to take over as I find it easier to just do it myself, I would be awake and wondering anyway so....Plus DH is far too noisy, (thud, thud... lights on )  would cause too much disturbance lol !

Hope you manage to find some rest x


----------



## Medusa (May 18, 2012)

firstly i empathise with the tiredeness... i am just tired from doing the usual amount of mundane rubbish i have to do..... must be hard to have to get up in the night to do test.... i would go with the idea of a damp flannel to wipe hands with, gotta be worth a try.....


----------



## rlw890245 (May 18, 2012)

I too have a daughter who resists washing her hands, I usually just wipe her finger with a damp kitchen roll!!. As to testing/correcting overnight as long as her levels are ok at midnight I leave her until the morning - her levels tend to drop overnight so I don't correct unless they are very high. I think having three other children as well as a diabetic child can be stressfull and tiring ( i have 3 children - 7, 5 DD and 2 1/2) and sometimes other people don't really appreciate this!!. Big hugs xx

Ruthx


----------



## ageez (May 19, 2012)

*Thanks all*

It's really great that there are people out there who understand and can give some advice.

I think you're all right about the hand wiping thing. I guess I was getting a bit hung up on the perfectly clean hands, in case something sticky gave me a wild reading! I will try to chill out about this one. 

As for the nights, we often have a problem with his blood sugars racing up in bed. Then I find myself chasing down the high all night. Alternatively, if he goes to bed a bit low (which we always correct), he tends to be low all night. I have caught many a hypo at 1am or 3am. It isn't every night, but it happens pretty often and this has been one of those weeks.

I am the one who gets up at night, as my other half has a demanding job, and it is easier to be a zombie when you are at home!

Anyway, moan over. It could be worse. After all, he is a wonderful, healthy boy in every other way.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2012)

Good luck with what you are doing. Keep at it


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 20, 2012)

Im so tired too! just got to look forward to some better days, today is just my off day and Im allowed to feel sorry for myself  Dont be afraid to ask for help if you need ((hug))


----------

